# My turn :(



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately today I sent Hali across the bridge, the cancer got the better of her. The oral melanoma was removed in Sept and she seemed to be doing allright until Friday. Her neck swelled up immensely and she was panting heavily. Sat she seemed better but Sunday she was going downhill, went to the e-vet and they said she had developed lymphoma, poor thing was panting so very badly and drooling which she never did. Ate very slowly Sunday morning and would only eat small handfuls Sunday night. This morning I could tell she wanted to eat but it was so hard for her. We discussed our options and decided it was not fair to try to take this any further, My poor husband is devastated, this was his heart dog. So, she would have been 10 in July, not that long of a life but even as this is so painful to write, we let her go before it got too bad and the suffering was too much. Been there once and will never go there again. Hopefully she is running on the green grass at the bridge with her kitty and all our previous fur children. MJ kitty is missing his mom very much, everytime I go outside he is meowing when I come back in. I think he is looking for his mom. At least I know she is no longer in pain, not what I was hoping for but the ****** cancer got her as it has so many others.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Hali. RIP Hali, play hard and sleep softy at the bridge.

My thoughts are with you, your husband and rest of your furkids.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It's very hard to lose our precious pets.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Hali. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Hali. Cancer stinks. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Hali knowing you were loved so very much ..


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry. R.I.P Hali.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for her loss, I so hate this awful disease.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss of Hali. Lymphoma takes too many of our sweet dogs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Hali's passing. It sounds like you did what any person who dearly loved their companion would have done. 

I pray that all of your happy memories will help ease your pain.

Our condolences to you and your husband...

SJ


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry =( Sending you strength!

RIP Hali..


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kathi - I am so sorry to read this as I hoped and prayed that you, your husband, and Hali had many more months to build more memories. While the decision you made was so hard, it was done completely out of love and you must know that Hali knew that. 

Years ago I read a line in a book that seems to sum up the relationship between a person and his/her heart dog: _ "There was only one, and he was mine." _ Sometimes when we love one dog so much, we hesitate to contemplate bringing another into our home and our hearts. In Eugene O'Neill's tribute to his dog in "The Last Will and Testamenet of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill", he wrote "_. . . I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!"

_ My prayer for you and your husband now is that Hali's memories will comfort the two of you in the coming days ahead and that when you are both ready, you are able to welcome some more golden love into your home--Hali would want that for the two of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Having lost my Selka in Sept due to cancer I empathize with the pain and grief you are dealing with now. It is so very painful to let go even when you know it is releasing them from pain. God bless you and Godspeed dear Hali.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Hali. RIP girl....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending you and your husband much strength.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry and heart broken to read about the passing of Hali. I know how devastating this is for you and your husband. It's so hard to see these sweet, loving, innocent doggies suffer from such a horrible disease. My heart really goes out to you and your husband. I am so sorry.

RIP sweet Hali.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I am so very sorry about Hali! I know how much it hurts!
Today is my Smooch's Birthday and I know that she and Snobear greeted her at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my puppy last week to cancer too. What your family did was right. If Hali was anything like my Normie she was a proud dog and could never live a life of illness. Never second guess the decision you made because it showed your family was willing to give her lasting peace at the expense of enduring the painful sorrow of her loss. Hali was loved and will be missed.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Hali's wish*

Karen, how ironic was this, Terry I have every intention of getting another when the pain has passed, to have a house with out at least one dog is so barren I cannot stand it. Norman, welcome to the board and thanks for your condolences wish we both had better info to share but this is a great group so welcome. Thank you all for your wishes, sympatheses and condolences, I tried to be very stoic today to get through what I needed to and I was but as the night moves on I become more teary and it is hard to deal with. Thank you all again. This is so difficult. But I know in my heart I did what was in her best interest, dang that cancer anyway. Thanks
Kathi and Hali


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss...hope time brings some comfort for you and your husband.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I am so very sorry about your girl, but you are the most loving father.
Yes, I think it is ironic that Hali went to the bridge on Valentine's Day and on
my Smooch's Birthday.

I am glad to hear that when you and Terry heal enough, you will open your hearts to another dog that needs you. You have always been a staunch dog advocate!! You've saved SO MANY LIVES with your driving in transports, contacting rescues, and on and on!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

((( BIG HUGS ))) I am so very very sorry for the loss of your baby. I wish you peace, comfort, and clarity in the days ahead. My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hali. It's been a week for us since we had to let go of our Duncan about the same age (all too young of you ask me).

You did what was best for your dog, and I know it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Much as you are hurting right now, you made a good decision for Hali, who is no longer in pain. I hope there is comfort in that thought.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so hard letting them go, sorry it was her time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> I tried to be very stoic today to get through what I needed to and I was but as the night moves on I become more teary and it is hard to deal with.


I am so sorry it was Hali's time. I wish no one else would join the Rainbow Bridge Crew although they are and have been a great source of support and comfort.

You made the best and hardest decision for Hali. I too can "buck up" when needed, but melt down later. Big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you and your husband are in our thoughts and prayers. Cancer takes too many of our beloved goldens.

RIP Hali


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kathi - I'm SO sorry to hear about Hali. There are no words that can help with the loss but know we're thinking about you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Hali. I know well the pain you are feeling. I hope the sweet memories of your girl ease the pain quickly.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Deepest sympathy to you and your family...


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Hali...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . play hard at the Bridge, sweet Hali.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My sympathy on the premature loss of your sweet Hali. That sorrow simly takes your breath away. Wishing you strength and peaceful hearts as you and your husband learn to live without her physical presence....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always
E Hoomau Maua Kealoha ~ May Our Love Last Forever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl Hali-godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My condolences to you and your husband on the loss of Hali.



Hali's Mom said:


> to have a house with out at least one dog is so barren I cannot stand it.


Yes it is, such a void is left without them. My first girl passed around age 10 (rescue DOB unknown) and she was my heart dog. Lucky for me a 3yr old boy came into my life 2 months later and he was just perfect in every way. He left me in Sept 2010. Their loss is devastating. Another girl has recently come my way to brighten my life and I hope another friend enters your lives too when the time is right. Life just is not the same without a best friend.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard and sleep soft at the bridge sweet Hali.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Kathi.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heartfelt Condolences..Godspeed Hali


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali knows how much she was loved. God speed sweet hali.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry for your pain. It's a pain that almost all of us know too well. Hugs to you and your husband..


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always
> E Hoomau Maua Kealoha ~ May Our Love Last Forever


Thank you Steve, it is a BEAUTIFUL tribute.
Kathi


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that it was Hali's time to leave. 

I lost my girl too to cancer on the 5th January. 
Cancer really really sucks!!!! Our pups do no wrong but these terrible diseases still get them

My heart goes out to you and your husband. 

Rest in peace sweet Hali.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

What a beautiful Rainbow Bridge pic Steve did for Hali!


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Kathi - my wife and I send our condolences to your family on the loss of Hali. I used to see the term heart dog and never fully comprehended it until we lost our heart guy Tucker 3 weeks ago to cancer. I sympathize fully with your husband. Our logical side knows that time eases the pain but our heart just seems to reject that.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Again, thank you all for the kind words and thoughts, I believe I have figured out that the reason you feel such a big hole in your life when you lose a pet is because all of a sudden your routine is out of whack, something is different, something is missing..................
Thank you all for your support


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, they are such a big part of our lives, our routines, our love. There is a big hole left that has to heal from the inside out. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so sad to hear that kitty is sad too, wondering why she isn't here.

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> something is missing..................


Yes, a big part of your life is missing. It will get easier to bear with time, but at least in my case I still look for Copper's sweet little face peering around a corner and it has been almost 4 months.

The grief is tough, but the love we shared was worth the pain now.:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Hali, and even though you know that you did the right thing by letting her go peacefully it doesn't lessen the hurt and pain that you are both feeling now.

Run free and sleep softly Hali


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Hali.


----------



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our Sparty Wednesday and I know what you are going through. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------

